# Foros Acerca del Foro Sobre el funcionamiento del foro  "Auto-Guardado" en AgroFórum.pe

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroF+orum: 
El siguiente tema no tiene que ver con algún garaje o con algo que tenga que ver con carros... :Smile:  Más bien, tengo el agrado de comunicarles a todos, un avance importante en la tecnología del software que sustena este portal, que se trata de la función "Auto-Guardado" en las ventanas de respuesta.  
El "Auto Guardado" es una opción automática del sistema de este foro que guarda -cada cierto tiempito y valga la redundancia- los avances de los mensajes que están redactando; de manera que si ocurre algún problema o tienen que salir apurados, no hay necesidad de preocuparse, ya que una vez hayan solucionado el problema o vuelto a su computadora, podrán encontrar la opción "Restaurar contenido auto-guardado" en cualquier ventana de respuesta (justo debajo del campo o espacio en blanco donde se redactan los mensajes). 
Resulta que ayer me salvó la vida, así que espero que le salve la vida a muchos más...  
Saludos 
PD: Podrán tener una idea de lo que se está "auto-guardando", cuando precisamente vean una pequeña ventanita amarilla que aparece y se va; y que dice "Auto Guardado". De todas formas, el sistema lo hace muy seguido, así que no hay mucho de qué preocuparse. :Wink: Temas similares: "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Conferencia Magistral: " "El futuro de la agricultura peruana y su competitividad"

----------

